# Paintless Dent Removal In Westchester County or NYC Area?



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Has anyone had paintless dent removal done in Westchester or in the NYC area? I have a passenger-side door ding. It's really tiny ... but big enough to see at the right angle. I don't think it's more than 1/4". Took it to the dealer here and the paintless dent guy there wants $150. Is that about right for such a small ding? Or does someone have an alternative recommendation in the area ... who obviously does good work?


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

*$150 I think is about right...*

Though I have no personal experience with this my brother has an Acura and had a similar issue. Though his dent was much longer (Mini Van with angry mother abuses Acura ; news at 6!) it cost about that much. The white stripe left from the door buffed out and the shop was able to "pop" the ding out from the inside by placing something down the inside of the door. The door looks flawless again and I think he paid about $200 CND. Well worth the money in my opinion, however some of the cost might be for "setup" or some such. You may want to inquire if that is per-ding (in the devistating event this happens more then once) and wait till you get a few of them and get them all taken care of at once :dunno: .

Cheers,
James - Bimmerfest new guy.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

One of my friends had work done up in Orange County (NY) and that guy was around $150 per ding. He did a really nice job on the car. So yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

lsedels said:


> Has anyone had paintless dent removal done in Westchester or in the NYC area? I have a passenger-side door ding. It's really tiny ... but big enough to see at the right angle. I don't think it's more than 1/4". Took it to the dealer here and the paintless dent guy there wants $150. Is that about right for such a small ding? Or does someone have an alternative recommendation in the area ... who obviously does good work?


$150 is pretty average for the NYC area. Ding size doesn't matter too much -- most places will charge you the $150 for the first ding, and some additional smaller charge for each additional ding on the same panel. BMW of Manhattan charges $200.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

I've seen a ding removal kit on some infomercial some years back. Kinda regret not buying it. It was a contraption with a suck thing in the middle and it literally sucks out the ding. Looked very useful.

If anyone has seen or knows where to get one, I'd appreciate it if you let us know.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nickeltong said:


> I've seen a ding removal kit on some infomercial some years back. Kinda regret not buying it. It was a contraption with a suck thing in the middle and it literally sucks out the ding. Looked very useful.


http://www.pops-a-dent.com/pop/index.asp

I wouldn't trust it... even if it worked as well as it promised, I'm not too keen on putting adhesive on my paint.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

alee said:


> http://www.pops-a-dent.com/pop/index.asp
> 
> I wouldn't trust it... even if it worked as well as it promised, I'm not too keen on putting adhesive on my paint.


Thanks. I got an old Nissan Quest with many dings big and small to try it on. I'll buy it and let you know if it works.


----------

